
[pdf] Teenage hackers motivated by morality, reputation not money - tgragnato
http://www.nationalcrimeagency.gov.uk/publications/791-pathways-into-cyber-crime/file
======
chmielewski
The Hacker Ethic is a wonderful book, written a while ago.

